# Tabel top bent



## DeathSuperMario (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought thick laminated wooden board.
My relative made wooden legs for board.
Board is screwed on frame.
Legs didn't go right. I looked and I saw that board is bent.
How to fix it? More screws?

Picture of bent board: http://tinypic.com/r/sc876g/5 

English is not my native language. I'm estonian.


----------



## Warped bored (Sep 21, 2013)

Take the legs back off and find a cabinet shop that will sand it for you. They should not charge much and trying to fix it yourself is very hard. Screws will not work.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*I got a strange ad , then a page that was*

a collage of pictures and ads, pictures that might have been of a window, two of level, and one of the end grain of multiple 2x4s. Is this the table top?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alan Sweet said:


> a collage of pictures and ads, pictures that might have been of a window, two of level, and one of the end grain of multiple 2x4s. Is this the table top?


That is also what I got.

G


----------



## DeathSuperMario (Sep 20, 2013)

That white thing on picture is windowsill. Other is tabel top and under that is legs. My relative also varnish it.
If I have this possibilities to work with wood I had worked mor on tabel top. I bought it form store. from me and further have always been summer weather.


----------



## Warped bored (Sep 21, 2013)

Alan Sweet said:


> a collage of pictures and ads, pictures that might have been of a window, two of level, and one of the end grain of multiple 2x4s. Is this the table top?


Look at the little blue boxes and you can see the warps.


----------



## DeathSuperMario (Sep 20, 2013)

Right now it only holds with 4 screws. 
On the bottom my square aluminun slat and level tool wings sid to side.
I live in apartment with central heating system. Right now is beginning of autumn and ther is no heating.
When I got it was summer weather. It was 6 weeks a go. When I cheked the straightness was also summer weather. 2 weeks a go.


----------

